# A "Karen"'s review 😓



## Joah (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


what about the bone meal that is used to feed their organic food? Where do they think that comes from? are the tilting of the water tables to feed their plants water, does that have no effect on the environment? I had a feeling this was in California...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I can appreciate the objection to leather seats (although not vegetarian myself). But the driver didn't kill the animal. And using seat covers wouldn't bring it back to life.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Many cars these days are not genuine leather...just saying...I wonder if this vegan fact checks anything...I would love to hear her perspective on how she thinks the materials that built the house she lives in are produced...I would say she better hope she is already married to some code (ID 10 T) type...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Karen needs to learn to accept responsibility for her choices and learn to make positive decisions in her life regarding things she feels affect her negatively.

Hey Karen my advice is, next time CANCEL!!! And simply reorder😁 you trying to force your beliefs on others and unfairly rating them on their job performance is absolutely disgusting. Good day


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Hopefully you reciprocated with a one star.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Ladies and Gentlemen,



This is why i stick to UberEats 👍


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


Her phone screen has dead animal products.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

As long as i continue to eat filet there should continue to be leather available. I will not ever change my diet. I also enjoy hunting and eating wild game...


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


No she could have got her ass out of the car!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


Only in California could people be so stupid. I hope you asked to have this 1* and comment removed and made sure never to be paired with this creature again.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wut? OK, that would be a hard line for me. Pax sees my leather seats, but all means CANCEL.

Seat covers over leather? wtff? Cloth seats? yuck.

Unbelievable.

would it be crude to mention my Father's day meal is steak and lobster? Yeah, probably would be.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Lute Byrt said:


> Many cars these days are not genuine leather...just saying...I wonder if this vegan fact checks anything...I would love to hear her perspective on how she thinks the materials that built the house she lives in are produced...I would say she better hope she is already married to some code (ID 10 T) type...


This. Many "leather" seats are synthetic now a days. Vegan leather they sometimes call it. They all have their own name for it. NuLuxe is Lexus. SensaTec is BMW. I don't know what the name of Tesla's is but they haven't used leather since 2017. The stuff is more durable than leather but I doubt it's more environmentally friendly. It's probably made with polymers that are derived from oil.

"Karen" should be a little less ignorant and find out for sure if it's leather before she *****es.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

As soon as this pax started whining about leather seats to me, I would have made a quick detour to the nearest McDonald’s and ordered 2 quarter pounders with cheese in the drive thru and ate them in front of said pax... 🤣


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's OK. Most vegans will be long dead from malnutrition and brain damage before the rest of us.


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

OMG this is post of the day.

I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tell her the dealer told you it was Vegan leather. If she insists it is obviously not, play dumb. "Maybe the dealer lied to me!"


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dead animal fossil fuels are propelling the vehicle, and she has to breath the fumes even! 😁


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Only in California could people be so stupid


It _ain't jes' no Kall-ee-for-nie-yayy_.

The schools are not in session, but, when they are you will find these earthy-crunchie-no-nookie-kookie-veggie-wedgies in many university towns, especially places such as Madison, Wisconsin, Ann Arbor, Michigan and the Happy Valley of Western Massauchusetts where the Five Colleges are (Amherst, UMass, Mount Hloyoke, Smith and Hampshre, the last affectionately known as "Camp Hamp", which is a dumping ground for children of limousine liberal parents who have become an inconvenience.to said parents.).


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

losiglow said:


> This. Many "leather" seats are synthetic now a days. Vegan leather they sometimes call it.


When I was a kid it was called "Naugahyde" or "Corinthian Leather." Leave it to marketing to convince people that plastic vinyl is better than leather.

LOL. "Rich, Corinthian leather."


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> It's OK. Most vegans will be long dead from malnutrition and brain damage before the rest of us.


I think the brain damage has already occurred...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


What kind of shoes was she wearing ?

She surely could have walked in them !

Nothing like REAL BABY SEAL SLIPPERS !

WITHOUT THE SKULLS BASHED IN . . .



Daisey77 said:


> Karen needs to learn to accept responsibility for her choices and learn to make positive decisions in her life regarding things she feels affect her negatively.
> 
> Hey Karen my advice is, next time CANCEL!!! And simply reorder&#128513; you trying to force your beliefs on others and unfairly rating them on their job performance is absolutely disgusting. Good day


No

Let the SNOWFLAKE MELT
IN AGONEY !!!



Lute Byrt said:


> I think the brain damage has already occurred...


And have you NOTICED ???

THEY ALL HAVE HORRIBLE BREATH !!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I can appreciate the objection to leather seats (although not vegetarian myself). But the driver didn't kill the animal. And using seat covers wouldn't bring it back to life.


To avoid this problem I try to only buy cars with Alcantara seats.

Problem solved.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> As soon as this pax started whining about leather seats to me, I would have made a quick detour to the nearest McDonald's and ordered 2 quarter pounders with cheese in the drive thru and ate them in front of said pax... &#129315;


Why? Do you think McD burgers are made of...meat?



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> When I was a kid it was called "Naugahyde" or "Corinthian Leather." Leave it to marketing to convince people that plastic vinyl is better than leather.
> 
> LOL. "Rich, Corinthian leather."


Damn. you beat me to it...oh well...


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

the alternative to leather, natural leather a by product of the meat industry, is seats made from pure hydro carbons extracted in the most environmentally unfreindly way from gaia.

Karen is a planet murderer


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> No
> 
> Let the SNOWFLAKE MELT
> IN AGONEY !!!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


ONG OMG OMG ONG OMG &#128561;.
She should have brought a towel to sit on .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Do you think McD burgers are made of...meat?


They _are_ made of meat: "Mystery Meat". I call it "Icky-D's" for a reason.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

In other nonsense news, going to the outlets today . Son need new sneakers and some clothes for the summer . He grew again 😱.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> In other nonsense news, going to the outlets today . Son need new sneakers and some clothes for the summer . He grew again &#128561;.


Are you going to report them for having shoes made of leather?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

While there is a lot of farming in Montana, I don't believe that a lady like this would enjoy it there. Please anyone that runs into her, convince her that everything she needs is in California; beaches, skiing, weather, etc..Do not send her to Colorado, we already have too many of these types...



Daisey77 said:


> Are you going to report them for having shoes made of leather?


Actually they are ostrich but close...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, this can't be true. But, if by some slim chance it is, this is where the US is headed. Intolerance is sweeping schools and colleges across America. Today there is only one "right view", any other should be suppressed. Now, if you have an opposing view, you are labeled one of the many colorful words these days. You are fired, told to step down or apologize. Free speech is only acceptable if you concur with the one "right view".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wow, this can't be true. But, if by some slim chance it is, this is where the US is headed. Intolerance is sweeping schools and colleges across America. Today there is only one "right view", any other should be suppressed. Now, if you have an apposing view, you are labeled one of the many colorful words these days. You are fired, told to step down or apologize. Free speech is only acceptable if you concur with the one "right view".


Exactly.
This is why i cant wait for the NEXT 4 YEARS OF PUSHBACK & ERASURE OF " LIBERAL" POLICY !!

M.A.G.A.!

( LOIS LERNER SHOULD HAVE BEEN JAILED FOR ABUSING THE POWER OF THE I.R.S. TO PERSUCUTE POLITICALLY AMERICANS WITH DIFFERING VIEWS ! THIS IS FASCIST LIBERAL POLICY. AGREE WITH THE " LEFT" OR BE DESTROYED. ERIC HOLDER SHOULD BE IN PRISON FOR FALSE FLAG GUN RUNNING TO MEXICO !)


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> This is why i stick to UberEats &#128077;


And this is why I left the SF Bay area.
Those people are bat-shit crazy.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Why? Do you think McD burgers are made of...meat?


No, actually, I have wondered what they _are_ made of.



Lute Byrt said:


> Please anyone that runs into her, convince her that everything she needs is in California; beaches, skiing, weather, etc.


LoL. Yea.
I have relatives that still live in SF. Every time one of them says something about moving to Redding (Northern California rural) I tell them the same thing. "It gets too hot here, no beaches, God fearing gun toting red necks everywhere. You won't like it."
What I am _actually_ saying is: "We got enough of you people here. Keep your drug addicted juvenile delinquent kids down there, we don't need em here."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> And this is why I left the SF Bay area.
> Those people are bat-shit crazy.
> 
> 
> ...


Since the advent of Wuhan Flu . . .
" Bat - Shit Crazy "has enveloped a whole New Realm as a term.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Are you going to report them for having shoes made of leather?


I eat vegan but I doubt they make sneakers size 13 for teenager boys . I don't like Nike but he wears that or underarmour . The store is close but Nike was open. We waited in line for almost 30 minutes. I almost passed out from the heat . We were quick. He got what he needed and now we are eating at Panera. Then it's home .

also my previous comment was me being sarcastic .


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Where there is no vision the people will perish.

My New Primary Care Physician. I Love this Doctor!










Q: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true?
A: Heart only good for so many beats, and that it... Don't waste on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; it like saying you extend life of car by driving faster. Want to live longer? Take nap.

Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake?
A: Oh no. Wine made from fruit. Brandy distilled wine, that mean they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Bottom up!

Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio?
A: Well, if you have body and you have fat, your ratio one to one. If you have two body, your ratio two to one.

Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program?
A: Can't think of single one, sorry. My philosophy: No pain...good!

Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you?
A: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food fried in vegetable oil. How getting more vegetable be bad?

Q : Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle?
A: Oh no! When you exercise muscle, it get bigger. You should only be doing sit-up if you want bigger stomach.

Q: Is chocolate bad for me?
A: You crazy?!? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable! It best feel-good food around!

Q: Is swimming good for your figure?
A: If swimming good for figure, explain whale to me.

Q: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle?
A: Hey! 'Round' is shape!

Well... I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.

And remember:
Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Chardonnay in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO-HOO, what a ride!!"

AND.....

For those of you who watch what you eat, here's the final word on nutrition and health. It's a relief to know the truth after all those conflicting nutritional studies.

1. The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

2. The Mexicans eat a lot of fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

3. The Chinese drink very little red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

4. The Italians drink a lot of red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans...

5. The Germans drink a lot of beer and eat lots of sausages and fats and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

CONCLUSION: Eat and drink what you like. Speaking English is apparently what kills you.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wow, this can't be true. But, if by some slim chance it is, this is where the US is headed. Intolerance is sweeping schools and colleges across America. Today there is only one "right view", any other should be suppressed. Now, if you have an opposing view, you are labeled one of the many colorful words these days. You are fired, told to step down or apologize. Free speech is only acceptable if you concur with the one "right view".


Exactly,
Watch what happens if someone says they don't eat meat.....or oppose hunting.....or God forbid mention PETA.
If someone doesn't eat meat, or opposes hunting or even supports PETA, that's their choice. 
As an American I respect THEIR choice as long as it's legal.

But the usual response is........









Intolerance.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> also my previous comment was me being sarcastic .


As was mine &#128517;


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> If someone doesn't eat meat, or opposes hunting or even supports PETA, that's their choice.


Yeaaaa, kinda.
Is 'supporting' a terrorist organization like PETA the same thing as choosing not to eat meat?
One is a personal decision; the other is paying someone else to force your opinion on me.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


Lolol. That's funny. We all need leather seats to support you !. Sorry people are this petty


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> Yeaaaa, kinda.
> Is 'supporting' a terrorist organization like PETA the same thing as choosing not to eat meat?
> One is a personal decision; the other is paying someone else to force your opinion on me.


I hate peta. They kill more dogs and cats than anyone .


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

The real tragedy it the disrespect show to those animals by letting a Karen sit on them, might as well poured Shy on them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

losiglow said:


> This. Many "leather" seats are synthetic now a days. Vegan leather they sometimes call it. They all have their own name for it. NuLuxe is Lexus. SensaTec is BMW. I don't know what the name of Tesla's is but they haven't used leather since 2017. The stuff is more durable than leather but I doubt it's more environmentally friendly. It's probably made with polymers that are derived from oil.


So... basically vinyl seats, like my dad's '81 Pontiac wagon.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So... basically vinyl seats, like my dad's '81 Pontiac wagon.


Nope. Those ain't cool either ...
a LOT of petroleum is used for naga hyde. 
It is not earth friendly. Oil bad.

We need seats made from 100% biodegradable stuff, or recycled garbage.
Or wind mill product ... with a system to collect farts and route the gas right into the engine for consumption.
( I should get a patent on that idea )


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


If she was against leather she should have cancelled. And order another car.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Your vinyl seats are killing the environment with the oils
Your leather killed an animal
Your cloth seats smell
your wooden bench is uncomfortable...



You got a Karen and lost. She didn't say anything until she was trying to come up with ways to scam.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I hate peta.


for years I owned show dogs and attended a zillion AKC dog shows. PETA **** it was a good idea to go to these shows and open the crates to the let the 'pets' go free. GREAT idea PETA. sheesh.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> for years I owned show dogs and attended a zillion AKC dog shows. PETA thought it was a good idea to go to these shows and open the crates to the let the 'pets' go free. GREAT idea PETA. sheesh.


Long time ago when my kids were little we went to the museum in DC and peta had all kind of horrifying pictures outside . Kids were scared . One of them approached me and I told her that pets kids more animals than saving them . I told her to move those pictures on the other side so kids would not be scared . I have seen videos on how they handle animals . They are so fake .


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Photoshop.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


Somebody must be pretty damn entitled! Juss sayen. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂&#128514;&#129315;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> Nope. Those ain't cool either ...
> a LOT of petroleum is used for naga hyde.
> It is not earth friendly. Oil bad.


Oh, I know they were not cool. I remember wearing short 80s shorts and having to sitting on that superheated vinyl in the height of summer.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

If God intended us to be vegetarians, he wouldn't have made animals out of meat and had them taste SO DELICIOUS when Bar-B-Que'd on and open flame ....


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

losiglow said:


> NuLuxe is Lexus. SensaTec is BMW.


"MB Text" In a Benz
SofTex in Toyota


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


I can't believe Uber would let the rate you on this.She can always cancel the ride if she felt this strongly about it.


----------



## ChillinLA (May 19, 2020)

Over 100 posts and only one considered OP could be full of s***?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't tell her what grease and gasoline are made of and what crude oil is the process of. Even electric cars have petroleum grease somewhere in them. You can run but you can't hide.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Oh, I know they were not cool. I remember wearing short 80s shorts and having to sitting on that superheated vinyl in the height of summer.


Plus the burn marks you'd get from the metal seat belt buckles . . . ooohh weeeee


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Plus the burn marks you'd get from the metal seat belt buckles . . . ooohh weeeee


But, a fun fact that I learned as a young lady; unfortunate stains and drips mop up easily and leave no residue.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


People like that are such entitled arseholes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> Nope. Those ain't cool either ...
> a LOT of petroleum is used for naga hyde.
> It is not earth friendly. Oil bad.
> 
> ...


1.) Farts cause more greenhouse gasses than all the cars in the world.
Sphincter Emmissions are a higher pollutant.
2.) Agenda 21 calls for ending of raising animals for meat. They say we should eat insects & plants .
3.) Agenda 21 calls for the elimination of Personal Vehicle Ownership.
4.) Farm Animals release Methane.
( GLOBAL WARMING FARTS!)

5.) ULTIMATE GOAL OF AGENDA 21
IS TO REDUCE LIFE FORMS ON EARTH !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Plus the burn marks you'd get from the metal seat belt buckles . . . ooohh weeeee


Lol, as well as buying a car with vinyl seats, he was too cheap the run the AC in 90-100 degree weather. "It ruins the gas mileage", he would say. &#129315;

He grew up in post-war Britain, when there was still food rationing and people had to "make do" so I suppose I can excuse some of the ultracheapness.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Long time ago when my kids were little we went to the museum in DC and peta had all kind of horrifying pictures outside . Kids were scared . One of them approached me and I told her that pets kids more animals than saving them . I told her to move those pictures on the other side so kids would not be scared . I have seen videos on how they handle animals . They are so fake .


Peta is to Animals
As Margaret Saenger is to Babies !

Learn for Yourselves.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


Was she just "Karen" -- or do we need to stutter at the beginning of her name?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't worry even when it appears Karen gets away with being Karen the universe finds a way to get her back


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Don't worry even when it appears Karen gets away with being Karen the universe finds a way to get her back
> View attachment 477979


She's smashing Ferrero Rocher because she doesn't like them?!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> She's smashing Ferrero Rocher because she doesn't like them?!


Karen strikes again. Destroying America's most beloved chocolate &#128530;.

I bet, some would like to see her scrape it off her shoes and eat it.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Karen strikes again. Destroying America's most beloved chocolate &#128530;.
> 
> I bet, some would like to see her scrape it off her shoes and eat it.


That's it... that did it... must stumble at her name now, KKKaren!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> 5.) ULTIMATE GOAL OF AGENDA 21
> IS TO REDUCE LIFE FORMS ON EARTH !


.
Thank goodness that Dildos* up you're Bung-hole* isn't a living thing*,,,*, even on vibrate *??
.*


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


Most of y'all are forgetting something. People like this rarely say anything to the driver. Most fume in silence (which is greatly appreciated. I don't want to talk to you, just as you don't want to talk to me). But the best are those who keep up a conversation with you, pretending everything is fine, only to hit you with this crap after the ride. Bless their hearts.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Was she just "Karen" -- or do we need to stutter at the beginning of her name?! :biggrin:


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

yo what UP karen!!!!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


Is this a joke????


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

KMANDERSON said:


> I can't believe Uber would let the rate you on this.She can always cancel the ride if she felt this strongly about it.


Believe it.

I got one starred over my radio being off when I Arrived to pick someone up.

I've also gotten a one star with the following coment.

"This guys taste in music sucks, I had to ask him to put on gangster rap. He had Christian music on when he picked me up."

Yea read that.. he didn't like my taste in music, I changed it when requested and still got a 1.

A certain % of 1 star ratings are entirely unavoidable and impossible to dodge.

I've gotten 1 starred for not driving American made car, I've gotten 2 starred for driving a Toyota,

Good luck....

Every once in a while you'll get a one star.

For laughs I'm attaching a 1 star review of a product of that needs no introduction, a product of such universal admiration and praise that it's very name is known the world over and.... and this tool bag wrote a bad review...


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Hopefully you reciprocated with a one star.


Hard to do when you might not get this report until feedback during the next week. I would send that to CS and let them know that this person either needs to fix her attitude or walk.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Believe it.
> 
> I got one starred over my radio being off when I Arrived to pick someone up.
> 
> ...


May he walk eternally amid shorn soda cans !


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


little did she know, it was pleather and she's an idiot.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

SHalester said:


> wut? OK, that would be a hard line for me. Pax sees my leather seats, but all means CANCEL.
> 
> Seat covers over leather? wtff? Cloth seats? yuck.
> 
> ...


Dang, you're from Vallejo. That's what's up:thumbup:



tohunt4me said:


> May he walk eternally amid shorn soda cans !


What's up ming? I finally, got a job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Dang, you're from Vallejo. That's what's up:thumbup:
> 
> 
> What's ming? I finally, got a job.


A " Job " !


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A " Job " !


Yes. Los Angeles County. I'm going to Uber on the weekend's. I miss rideshare. :smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Yes. Los Angeles County. I'm going to Uber on the weekend's. I miss rideshare. :smiles:


Not me.
Pizza is a perfect substitute.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Not me.
> Pizza is a perfect substitute.


You been delivering pizza? You have another job , right?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> You been delivering pizza? You have another job , right?


ONLY PIZZA.
3 YEARS.
( TIPS !)


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

Can’t be real. If it is we can’t be breathing the same air with “her”. I can’t accept that. No no. It’s not real.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> ONLY PIZZA.
> 3 YEARS.
> ( TIPS !)


Oh, I thought you meant eating it. I miss driving for Uber too, but I'm perfectly happy to just stay at home and eat pizza.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> he was too cheap the run the AC in 90-100 degree weather.


You think he actually owned a car with AC in it?
That's an option ...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I hate peta. They kill more dogs and cats than anyone .


I'm a Vegan, and I hate PETA.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Vegans are good Barbequed . . . . .


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

That was very stupid 1 star comment so many people are ignorant specially paxs laugh it off like we're doing


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


&#128405;&#127995;❄


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

cant wait to move out from this gay paradise named California


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Joah said:


> View attachment 477105
> View attachment 477105


Right, so Uber should ask riders for their preferences and if they're allergic to latex, leather, vinyl, sheepskin, etc. Makes perfect sense!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Tenderloin said:


> cant wait to move out from this gay paradise named California


Prolly should avoid AZ then. Besides:

1. We are full.
2. Our quota of CA transplants is maxxed out.
3. We have gay people here too


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tenderloin said:


> cant wait to move out from this gay paradise named California


Where are you going? Do you think other parts of the USA are not gays?


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Don't tell her what grease and gasoline are made of and what crude oil is the process of. Even electric cars have petroleum grease somewhere in them. You can run but you can't hide.


The batteries in electric cars run on Lithium which is mined out of the earth... same with the battery in the cell phone they order the ride from.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Karen is stupid enough to complain about how many Naugas were sacrificed to make a Naugahyde cover.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> Right, so Uber should ask riders for their preferences and if they're allergic to latex, leather, vinyl, sheepskin, etc. Makes perfect sense!


Well, they do it in brothels.
The main difference between a sex worker and an uber driver appears to be that the former is the better paid of the two.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> As soon as this pax started whining about leather seats to me, I would have made a quick detour to the nearest McDonald's and ordered 2 quarter pounders with cheese in the drive thru and ate them in front of said pax... &#129315;


In certain areas BBQ might be more appropriate. Just a suggestion....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 478041


Sigh. Karens be quick with the delete eh.

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> Well, they do it in brothels.
> The main difference between a sex worker and an uber driver appears to be that the former is the better paid of the two.


The Uber driver can also work for Lyft at the same time, whereas sex workers I believe tend to only work for one brothel at a time.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> In certain areas BBQ might be more appropriate. Just a suggestion....


Nothing like a cute curvy chick with a nice rack (of ribs)... :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everydayimubering said:


> Right, so Uber should ask riders for their preferences and if they're allergic to latex, leather, vinyl, sheepskin, etc. Makes perfect sense!


You forgot Feathers !!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

10,000$:biggrin:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


>


UP Mariah wannabe!!!


tohunt4me said:


> You forgot Feathers !!!


tar em and then stick feathers


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

mbd said:


> 10,000$:biggrin:


$10,000 did not seem to get her much... This chick must have been seriously flat chested... :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, I thought you meant eating it. I miss driving for Uber too, but I'm perfectly happy to just stay at home and eat pizza. :smiles:


Eating Pizza now.
Delivering pizza is much like Uber.
But.
You get repeat customers.
Christmas presents . . .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Eating Pizza now.
> Delivering pizza is much like Uber.
> But.
> You get repeat customers.
> Christmas presents . . .











Best kind of present.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 478764
> 
> Best kind of present.


We used to donate our " Mistakes" & unclaimed food to second harvest.
They quit collecting due to covid

We are now FORCED to handle the leftovers.
I brought home 2 pizzas & apple pies.
Left the wings.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> We used to donate our " Mistakes" & unclaimed food to second harvest.
> They quit collecting due to covid
> 
> We are now FORCED to handle the leftovers.
> ...


Wish I could get leftovers.

I would save so much money with free food.

Oh wait I did when restaurants were open and we all took turns to pay, them insisting to pay for me more then I can cover for them.

Maybe I should moonlight as a delivery driver for the food &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Wish I could get leftovers.
> 
> I would save so much money with free food.
> 
> ...


It is a job benefit.
Plus i have free gloves & masks.
(& purell)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 478764
> 
> Best kind of present.


That looks amazing! Where is that from?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> We are now FORCED to handle the leftovers.
> I brought home 2 pizzas & apple pies.
> Left the wings.


Good choice. 

At my house, my Significant Other doesn't like cold pizza. Guess who gets all of the leftovers the next morning. (Score!)


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Good choice. :smiles:
> 
> At my house, my Significant Other doesn't like cold pizza. Guess who gets all of the leftovers the next morning. (Score!)


Nothing beats cold leftover pizza... &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 478764
> 
> Best kind of present.


That looks yummy.


----------



## Joah (Jun 20, 2020)

everydayimubering said:


> Right, so Uber should ask riders for their preferences and if they're allergic to latex, leather, vinyl, sheepskin, etc. Makes perfect sense!


RIGHT!!! This should not be the driver's business to figure this out


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They _are_ made of meat: "Mystery Meat". I call it "Icky-D's" for a reason.


I had a pax ask if we could stop at "dirty Don's" once. I had to ask him what he meant. He was referring to McDonalds. I've never called McDonald's anything but dirty Don's since then. &#128514;


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Does Karen realize that most vehicles are powered by the decayed remains of dead dinosaurs? How does that reality fit into a vegan lifestyle?


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Joah said:


> RIGHT!!! This should not be the driver's business to figure this out


Absolutely not! The rider should be given the options when choosing the type of vehicle as UberX or UberXL, Comfort, etc.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

So sad.

when karens eventually gets kicked off the platform they’re just going to make another account.

but karens do that ya kno.

kinda like how when someone farts they ask what’s that smell to throw pple off 💩🤲👃🏻🙈


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

mbd said:


> 10,000$:biggrin:


Just another plain Jane having A BAD HAIR DAY!!!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So sad.
> 
> when karens eventually gets kicked off the platform they're just going to make another account.
> 
> ...


New video of a Karen at a new trader joe store in CA. I swear these women are crazy. I feel sorry for the husbands. Dam wear the dam mask for 30 minutes while you do your groceries . Take it off like I do when you are in your car on your way home .


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

mbd said:


> 10,000$:biggrin:


Also, there's something about these girls wearing huge hoops in their ears - like it sort of makes them more entitled!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

What!!! Was it a naked vegan rider?


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Karen needs to learn to accept responsibility for her choices and learn to make positive decisions in her life regarding things she feels affect her negatively.
> 
> Hey Karen my advice is, next time CANCEL!!! And simply reorder&#128513; you trying to force your beliefs on others and unfairly rating them on their job performance is absolutely disgusting. Good day


You ordered a steak, you ate the steak, so shut up and enjoy the ride, otherwise..GET OUT and order another driver.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Yo OP, hook it up with some goods!

I'm not a mod but I play one on TV lmao


----------

